# Michigan Cant catch a break



## dgerke (Nov 11, 2010)

Now at the end of Dec we have only seen Min snow this year Storms either veer South or fizzle out when it crosses the lake I swear seems like someone is screwing with the weather glad i don't have to support my family off of plowing id loose everything .


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah the snow around here hasn't been much. I sure could use some more this new plow isn't going to pay for itself without some white stuff falling from the sky!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Same here, im only about 5-6 miles east of lake michigan so we have gotten a little lake effect but nothing to brag about, its all went more south down the lake towards laporte in. Only had a few plowable events and couple dozen saltings! Thank god for marvin!


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

not much up here in ludington either.hoping for a good start to 2011


----------



## dgerke (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking at the 10 day out look doesn't look promising I guess just sit and wait for the snow gods to bless us .
Happy New Year all


----------



## dgerke (Nov 11, 2010)

West Mi weather man reported Dec snow fall 16 inches below average 13inches below from last year


----------

